# DI Full Vid



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Here's the full video with some extra pics from Dougalitis


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Yeah TWYTAB!


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Spectacular


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice one Clive.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Fantastic video and trip guys..... I'm feeling as toey as a Roman sandal right now!!


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

salticrak said:


> safa, i see you there showboating with yer radio my boy.I like that blokes shirt at the end of the vid, you can see he's onto it.


......and his stinky finger I hear,I only realised I had a double hook up once I did the full vid ;-)


----------



## Mick013 (Aug 28, 2011)

Epic music..

Nice video - looked great!


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice one Clivey


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Got to love that  great video sure to become a classic   
Cheers
Ant


----------



## dazza11 (Feb 16, 2010)

Great video Clive, nice haul!!  
cheers Darren.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

cjbfisher said:


> Great video Clive. Good to see you back in the saddle. I hope the shoulder holds up and doesn't give you any more trouble.


Shoulder doing ok ,I'll still pick my days as it's not 100% just yet but almost there !big days mate ill!still be on th WTub :lol:


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

That is a great video
Thanks


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Clive

Great video, there is hope for you after your fishing days, thanks to all the boys for a truly memorable trip. Great fishing and more importantly great company, thanks Salti my boy, getting ready for the next one.

Tom


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Stars in the making. Good value there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice vid clive as always


----------



## nroberts (Apr 2, 2010)

Especially enjoyed hearing Los Fabulosos Cadillacs again! Great job


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

nroberts said:


> Especially enjoyed hearing Los Fabulosos Cadillacs again! Great job


Those were the days mate!!


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Epic vid good to see you working the silver screen again Safa, really enjoyed it!


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome video. I thought you had a double hook up at one point. Great day out, nice save on the run in  Great fish.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Fabulous boys.

One day, when I grow up, I want to do that too.


----------

